# Bilder drehen



## ChriMo (30. November 2005)

Hallo
Wenn ich ein Foto mit der "Windows Bild und Faxanzeige" drehe, bleibt das Bild gedreht. Das Bild wird also geändert, ohne dass ich es gespeichert habe.
Meine Frage: Macht das was in Bezug auf die Bildqualität? Was ist, wenn ich's tausendemale drehe? Bzw. wenn ich in 4 Stufen um 360° drehe, habe ich dann wieder das idente Ausgangsbild (Pixel für Pixel)?
Oder ist da nur irgendwo im Header die Information, dass gedreht wurde, den Pixeln passiert aber nichts?
Und in diesem Zusammenhang:
Wenn ein Foto mit  90° verdrehter Kamera aufgenommen wurde, macht es was aus, wenn man es vor dem Entwickeln dreht?


Grüße
Chri


----------



## Leola13 (30. November 2005)

Hai,

zu Punkt 1: 
Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, daß ein gedrehtes Bild auch gedreht bleibt.  
Das sollte eigentlich nur im Speicher gedreht bleiben. Das Ursprungsbild bleibt unverändert.

zu Punkt 2 :
Da du von entwickeln spricht, gehe ich davon aus du meinst einen normalen Film für Fotoapparate. 

Gegenfrage : Wie willst du denn noch nicht entwickelten Film drehen ? (Bzw. ein Bild darauf.)
Woher weiss den der Film / das Bild, daß es vor dem Entwickeln gedreht wurde und könnte dann darauf reagieren ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ChriMo (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo
Genau wie mit der "Windows Bild und Faxanzeige" kannst im Explorer (Miniaturansicht) ein Bild drehen (Kontextmenü), auch da bleibt das Bild gedreht.
Hab ein bisschen probiert, jpg, jeweils um 90°:
673.747 Byte Ursprungsgröße und dann:
643.826
643.057
643.186
643.051
643.057 Ab da zyklisch weiter (643.186,...)
Die Ursprungsgröße wird nicht mehr erreicht. (Ha! könnte man zum komprimieren verwenden !?)

Oooops. Mit entwickeln meinte ich eigentlich, ein digitales Foto ins Fotolabor. Die analoge Zeit wirkt halt noch nach.

Grüße
Chrimo


----------



## ChriMo (4. Dezember 2005)

Hab heruasgefunden, dass verlustfrei um 90° gedreht wird, wenn die Bildabmessungen (Pixel) durch 16 teilbar sind. Wieso beim ersten Mal die Größe verändert wird, weiß ich nicht. Und wieso beim weiteren Drehen sich die Größe ändert (zwar zyklisch, aber doch), weiß ich auch nicht.

Grüße ChriMo


----------

